# Need some suggestions on my Mini Nubian



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK so Shamrock is my not so little Mini Nubian. She was not in great shape when I got her, hooves were horrible and that took a lot of work to correct, skin was dry, and her coat was wavy (still a little wavy but getting much better then before).

So after several wormings, lots of care and attention and a steady diet she is starting to look better and I'm getting a more of an idea of her body shape. I'm trying to decide if I should breed her this fall. Her first pregnancy was a single buck who is not bad looking just larger then I want in my herd, so I wethered him. He was born last year (if the previous owner was correct in his birth date). And he is just going to be a little pasture buddy for everyone.

So here she is, I'm not great at goat picture taking and well didn't have anyone to pose her.









And bad shot of her udder.









Would like some suggestions on if she should just be left alone for awhile longer to get in better shape or if there is something else I should try. Or maybe I should rehome her as I prefer the smaller goats and she is about 70lbs (somehow I don't think I'm going to be allowed to do that as my family loves her).

My whole goal is to have a milking herd in the future, but she has never been hand milked and I keep trying to get her use to udder handling and she is not happy about that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would breed her...why not?! She looks fine. You'd be surprised how quickly goats will recover with some proper care. Actually right about now is a pretty normal time for many PNW goats to get kind of dull and/or rough coats and shed out nicely with the warm weather...it's not uncommon. She looks pretty good for this time of year. She should be just fine to breed any time now. If you want to get a buck to reduce her size then just look for a smaller mini nubian. 

As for milking, daily grain on the stanchion while you milk and she should come around...she just needs some desensitizing and handling...getting in a routine and soon she'll be a milk goat.  :thumb:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you Kylee!

I worked hard to get her in better shape, she looks 10x better then when I got her. Bald spots, horrible dandruff, and just looked very sad. Now that coat is much shinier, no bald spots, great pink eyes and just the normal winter rough coat that is shedding out nicely down here. Now if I could teach her not to scream like a saquash my life would be so much better! I never knew Nubians could have such an obnoxious voice (course until a couple months ago I didn't know much about goats).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: No problem.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You did a great job with her! She looks great! I agree with Kylee


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm probably going to have to get a step stool for Kelvin to breed her, he is a shorty! Anyone ever held their boy up for him to do the deed?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No, but you can use a hill, cinder block, hay bale, etc.


----------

